# Good Top Soil Cover?



## JohnnyR711 (Apr 27, 2012)

After checking multiple sources for a black gravel I want to use to cover my Mineralized Top Soil in my 40 gallon breeder project, I believe I found the near perfect solution. I wandered into our local AC Moore craft shop today and picked up some black Embellishment Glass Mini Bits which are 2 - 4mm in size.
These glass bits are between aquarium sand size and regular aquarium gravel size in most LFS just what I was looking for.
I believe that these will be a near ideal topping over my soil planted tank because, being glass they are clean so they won't affect the water, smooth so bottom feeders will like them and just the right size to make planting stem plants easy and also they should allow any excess waste to seep down into the soil for plant nutrients.
Anyone else have any experience using this type of topping instead of the usual LFS gravel? Thanks


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

So is it like a single color sea glass? I'd be interested in this, too. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## JohnnyR711 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Sophie and Mom - thanks for your rapid response.

The black glass bits (that's what the label called them) I plan to use are called embellishment glass and are round and smooth not tumbled pieces like sea glass. I previously purchased a 7 ounce bag, washed it and dropped it into a tub of water and it was clean and sank great. I think it will suit my needs but I have to wait 3 weeks for delivery from the craft store supplier. I also still have to mineralize my top soil so it will be several weeks before I can report back with how these glass bits work out as far as being a topper over the soil and how well they allow me to plant. I will report back! Thanks again.


----------

